# Birkenstock in Paphos



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Can anyone tell me if there is a Birkenstock shop in Paphos, if so, can they also provide the address and how to get there?!?

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Big-bad_dave said:


> Hi Can anyone tell me if there is a Birkenstock shop in Paphos, if so, can they also provide the address and how to get there?!?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Dave


Yes there is.
In the old town, up from where Marks and Spencers food hall is. Follow the road round to the left where the cafes etc are overlooking the big car park.
The shop is in the street directly behind the cafes.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely!

Thank you Veronica my wife will be well chuffed!

Dave


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Birkenstock in Cyprus - Welcome to the Frontpage

Pete


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Pete,

I'll pass this onto the 'Boss' she'll be well chuffed!!


----------

